# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صِحَّة حديث: (أكثروا من ذكر هاذم اللَّذَّات) وهل كلمة: (هاذم) بالذال أو بغيرها؟

## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد.
أرجو من حضرتكم تخريج هذاالحديث التالي
أكثرواذكرهاذم اللذات
والتحقيق المفصل للفظ المذكور"هاذم" في هذاالحديث
لأنني رأيت هذااللفظ في بعض الكتب بالزاء أي هازم
وفي بعض الكتب بالدال أي هادم
وفي بعض الكتب بالذال أي هاذم
وخاصة لاتنسوا توضيح هازم بالزاء المعجمة

وهكذا أرجوأن تدلني ما هوالصحيح من هذين اللفظين
محي السنة بكسر الياء المخففة
أو محي السنة بضم الياء المشددة
 شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحديث أخرجه الترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهما، وصحَّحه ابن حبَّان والحاكم وابن السَّكن وابن الملقِّن والألباني وغيرهم، وحسَّنه الترمذي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأعلَّه الدارقطني بالإرسال، والمرسل ضعيف، وأعلَّ أيضًا بالانقطاع، وسئل أبوحاتم فقال: "باطل لا أصل له".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والصَّواب في كلمة (هاذم) أنَّها بالذال المعجمة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والعبارة الأخيرة صوابها هكذا: محيي (بيائين) السُّنَّة (بضم السين).

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

> الحديث أخرجه الترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهما، وصحَّحه ابن حبَّان والحاكم وابن السَّكن وابن الملقِّن والألباني وغيرهم، وحسَّنه الترمذي.
>  وأعلَّه الدارقطني بالإرسال، والمرسل ضعيف، وأعلَّ أيضًا بالانقطاع، وسئل أبوحاتم فقال: "باطل لا أصل له".
>  والصَّواب في كلمة (هاذم) أنَّها بالذال المعجمة.
>  والعبارة الأخيرة صوابها هكذا: محيي (بيائين) السُّنَّة (بضم السين).


قبل كل شيئ أقول لك شكرا وجزاك الله  تعالي في الدارين
ثم أرجوأن تتفكرفي التفصيل الأتي

جاء في التعليق على كتاب بلوغ المرام
على لفظة هاذم

هذا اللفظ وقع في بعض الروايات كما هو هنا، وجاء في بعضها "هادم" وفي بعض آخر "هازم". أي: جاء بالذال المعجمة، وبالدال المهملة، وبالزاي، وكل ذلك له وجه فالأول بمعنى القطع. والثاني بمعنى: الهدم. والثالث بمعنى: القهر والغلبة. المراد بذلك كله: الموت.
وفي موضع آخر
هاذم: هازم: قاطع. بِالذَّالِ الْمُعْجَمَة بِمَعْنَى قَاطِعِهَا أَوْ بِالْمُهْمَلَةِ مِنْ هَدَمَ الْبِنَاءَ وَالْمُرَاد الْمَوْتُ وَهُوَ هَادِمُ اللَّذَّاتِ إِمَّا لِأَنَّ ذِكْرَهُ يُزْهِدُ فِيهَا أَوْ لِأَنَّهُ إِذَا جَاءَ مَا يُبْقِي مِنْ لَذَائِذِ الدُّنْيَا شَيْئًا وَاَللَّه تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ

ومن مشاركات أخينا
ـ[أبوهاجر النجدي]ــــــــ[14-11-07, 03:19 م]ـ
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اَللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم {أَكْثِرُوا ذِكْرَ هَاذِمِ اَللَّذَّاتِ: اَلْمَوْتِ} رَوَاهُ اَلتِّرْمِذِيُّ  , وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  , وَصَحَّحَهُ ابْنُ حِبَّانَ.

وصححه الحاكم وابن السكن وجمع من أهل العلم, وله طرق وشواهد تجعل لتصحيحهم وجهاً. وجاء في بعض الألفاظ (هادم) بالدال المهملة, وجاء في بعضها (هازم), والفرق بين هذه الألفاظ أن الهاذم هو القاطع, والهادم هو المزيل كالذي يهدم البناء, والهازم هو الغالب, وإذا نظرنا إلى الموت وجدنا فيه هذه المعاني كلها. فهو يقطع اللذات المحسوسة من متع هذه الحياة الدنيا ويحول بين المرء وبينها, وهذا بالنسبة لمستوى الناس كلهم الذي يشتركون فيه في متع هذه الحياة الدنيا, لكن من الناس من ينتقل إلى ما هو أشد متعةً ولذةً مما في الحياة الدنيا, ومنهم من ينتقل حالٍ سيئة نسأل الله السلامة والعافية. وهو أيضاً هادم ومزيل للنعم, مزيلٌ لها بحقيقته أو بذكره عند من أحيا الله قلبه. وهو أيضاً غالبٌ لهذه اللذات.



ووضح كيف نتلفظ ب محي السنة بإسقاط ياء الثاني وإدغام ياء الأولي المكسورة أوبإظهار الياء الثاني المضمومة
جزاك الله تعالي في الدارين

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=222313

----------

